# CP5611 A2 nicht installierbar unter XP?



## Bösertom (5 April 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Problem mit einem PCI CP 5611 A2. In einer Anlage lief ein "alter Rechner" mit einem CP5611 inkl. WinCC Visu zum steuern der Anlage. Jetzt soll ein neuer rechner aufgesetzt werden. Softwareseitig sieht er genau so aus wie der "Alte". Es kommt nur ein neuer CP 5611 A2 rein.

Jetzt haben wir das Problem, das wir diesen Hardwareseitig garnicht installiert bekommen. Wir benötigen anscheinend einen neuen Treiber, denn auf dem Rechner wird keiner gefunden. Habt Ihr eine Idee woran dies noch liegen kann. Siemens hat auch nur auf die Dokumente im Netz hingewiesen, aber diese haben keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Vielen Dank
Gruß Tom


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2011)

Welche Siemens-Software ist denn auf dem neuen Rechner drauf?


----------



## Bösertom (5 April 2011)

Hallo,

Step7                     V5.3 + HF1
WinCC V6 SP2          V6.0 SP2 + Hotfix8
AuthorsW                V2.5 + SP2

Vielen Dank

Gruß Tom


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2011)

Wird in PG-PC-Schnittstelle einstellen unter Schnittstellen bei Auswählen die CP5611 links oder rechts oder gar nicht angezeigt? Wird die CP5611 in der Hardwarekonfiguration angezeigt? Normal oder mit Fehlerhinweis?


----------



## Bösertom (5 April 2011)

Hallo,

Also in der Hardware wird er mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen dargestellt. Ausserdem wird in der Hardware auch unter Systemgeräte ein PCI Device mit Ausrufezeichen dargestellt.

In der PG Schnittstellen einstellung wird sie ebenfalls mit gelbem Ausrufezeichn dargestellt und wenn man auf Diagnose klickt wird folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt.
Fehler 0x0382: interne Treiberangabe (L2) fehlt

Gruß Tom


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2011)

Bereits gemäß Siemens Support vorgegangen?


----------



## Bösertom (5 April 2011)

Hallo,

Ja - :-( Hat nichts genutzt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bösertom (6 April 2011)

Hallo,

kann uns keiner helfen?
Hat jemand eine Idee bzw. Treiber etc. für diese Karte.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Tom


----------



## ChristophD (6 April 2011)

Hi,

also mit XP hat es vermutlich nix zu tun, habe gerade ne CP5611 A2 unter WinXP eingebaut und die wurde sauber erkannt und installiert.

Wenn die CP5611 namentlich im GeräteManager auftaucht dann wurde auch ein Treiber gefunden und installiert, wenn der treiber gar nicht gefunden wird läuft die
CP5611 als "Network-Adapter"

Hast Du mal einen anderen PCI Slot ausprobiert?
Kann es sein das es einen Konflikt zwischen CP5611 und dem unbekannten PCI-Device gibt?
Wenn Du die CP5611 ausbaust hast du dann immer noch das unbekannte PCI-Device?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 April 2011)

Was mir noch auffällt ist, dass die verwendete S7-Version sehr alt ist. Kann es sein, dass diese Probleme mit der A2 hat? Kannst Du einmal eine neuere testen? Oder die Karte in einem anderen Rechner?


----------



## Bösertom (6 April 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank an alle.
Wir haben die Karte in einen anderen Rechner mit Step7 V5.4 SP5 eingesetzt.
Und siehe da - direkt erkannt, installiert und sogar das Profibusnetz mit unserer Test CPU ohne Fehler ans laufen bekommen! ;-)
Man lernt nie aus! ;-)
Danke nochmal an alle!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bösertom (7 April 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich noch ein anderes Problem.
In PG Schnittstelle Einstellung habe ich nun 2 Mal diesen CP - einmal mit Ausrufezeichen. Sogar wenn ich den CP wieder ausbaue, habe ich 2 mal den CP und beide mal mit Ausrufezeichen. Wenn ich die Registry unter Siemenss lösche kommen die aber wieder zurück!? Deinstallieren nutzt also nichts!?
Kann jemand dazu noch etwas sagen? Bzw. sagen wie man die Dinger wegbekommt und dann vielleicht wieder normal neu installiert bekommt?

Vielen Dank

Gruß Tom


----------



## ChristophD (7 April 2011)

Hi,

unter PG/PC Schnittstelle gibt es einen Button bei Hinzufügen/Entfernen.
Im folgenden Dialog die Option "Nur betriebsbereite baugruppen anzeigen" aktivieren.
Dann sollten alle Baugruppen mit Ausrufezeichen verschwinden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

